# Out of This World: the Art of Josh Kirby



## Lenny (Jun 9, 2007)

Taken from *The Information* - _The Independent's_ "essential guide to going out & staying in", in Saturday 9th's newspaper:



> Josh Kirby coted Hieronymus Bosch and Pieter Bruegel the Elder as formative influences on his work: it makes complete sense when you consider his fascination for teeming worlds populated by strange-looking creatures. A Liverpuddlian by birth, Kirby started out as a portrait painter, but after graduating fro the Liverpool College of Art, he moved south and turned his back on fine art. The Walker Art Gallery's retrospective suggests he made the right decision, producing numerous book covers for writers such as Ray Bradbury, Edgar Rice Burroughs and, most memorably, Terry Pratchett, author of the Discworld series.
> 
> _Walker Art Gallery, Liverpool, Friday 15th June to 30th September_



From the Walker Art Gallery site:



> *Out of this World: The art of Josh Kirby*
> 
> *Saturday, June 16, 2007 - Sunday, September 30, 2007*
> 
> ...


----------

